# COMMUNITY SUPPORTER bar



## DaveMage (Jun 13, 2008)

So what's with the "COMMUNITY SUPPORTER" link appearing under some - but not all - of the community supporters custom titles?

Is this random or is this something each user can turn on/off?


----------



## Nyaricus (Jun 13, 2008)

Can I has CS bar?

EDIT: No I can has not


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 13, 2008)

I do...it's a tad bit freaky.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2008)

Mine is like a loud echo of my custom title.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 13, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> Mine is like a loud echo of my custom title.



 ...an echo that can be clicked!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 13, 2008)

I think somebody's JEALOUS!


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jun 13, 2008)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think somebody's JEALOUS!



Or confused. Because I am.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2008)

Possibly it is to differentiate between those who are active supporters, and those who were in the past, but have let their account lapse, leaving their title intact.

*looks left*
*blush*


----------



## Nifft (Jun 13, 2008)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Possibly it is to differentiate between those who are active supporters, and those who were in the past, but have let their account lapse, leaving their title intact.
> 
> *looks left*
> *blush*



 I was thinking something similar, yet opposite. Seriously, if anyone should be considered to have paid, it's you.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, we know that the title beneath the name stays even if you lose Community Supporter status, BUT Search function should stop, correct?  I don't have that link, and I can Search.  Nifft, can YOU Search?


----------



## Mark (Jun 14, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...an echo that can be clicked!





That makes it a _Click-ho!_


----------



## Nifft (Jun 14, 2008)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nifft, can YOU Search?



 Yes, I can.

Now I'm really confused.

G'nite, -- N


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 14, 2008)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Yes, I can.
> 
> Now I'm really confused.
> 
> G'nite, -- N




Oh, well crap.  I thought that was gonna be the clever way to solve the problem, but apparently not.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jun 14, 2008)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, well crap.  I thought that was gonna be the clever way to solve the problem, but apparently not.



Well, can YOU search? (Well, *I* can, so that's probably not the solution as well)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm just posting here to see if I have a nifty clickable CS link...



[edit] Apparently not.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2008)

I just renewed this month, and I don't have the spiffy link (though I haven't gotten an email confirming my re-up yet...) Search still works.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jun 14, 2008)

New pet theory: It's a bleedover from CM? Who has a CM community supporter here?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 14, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> New pet theory: It's a bleedover from CM? Who has a CM community supporter here?



 Dunno. I've only given money over here, but mine shows up in both places.

Granted, I did give a bit more than was required. But so did hafrogman.

Oh well, -- N


----------



## RichGreen (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,

My Search has vanished. Does this mean my Community Supporter account has expired? Is there any way of telling?

Cheers


Richard


----------



## hong (Jun 15, 2008)

RichGreen said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> My Search has vanished. Does this mean my Community Supporter account has expired? Is there any way of telling?
> 
> ...



 You will know, when you are no longer allowed in the Community Supporter bar.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 15, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I just renewed this month, and I don't have the spiffy link (though I haven't gotten an email confirming my re-up yet...) Search still works.




You don't get an email - it just works automatically, the second you make the payment.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 15, 2008)

RichGreen said:
			
		

> My Search has vanished. Does this mean my Community Supporter account has expired? Is there any way of telling?




Yup, the way to tell is by checking if your Search has vanished!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 15, 2008)

I have no idea why some people have the bar and some don't.  Some kind of glitch.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 15, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I have no idea why some people have the bar and some don't.  Some kind of glitch.




Is it glitched in that everyone is supposed to have it and some people for some reason don't or that no one is supposed to have it and for some reason some people do?


----------



## Jack99 (Jun 15, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yup, the way to tell is by checking if your Search has vanished!




I made my own thread, but just to be clear, since this is debated here. According to "My Account" my community supporter account expires sometime around September 2009 (which fits, since I renewed it a few days ago, ahead of time), but since, my search function (and a few other) have disappeared.


----------



## RichGreen (Jun 15, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yup, the way to tell is by checking if your Search has vanished!



OK, I've renewed and now Search is back. Huzzah! No COMMUNITY SUPPORTER bar for me though!


Richard


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 16, 2008)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I was thinking something similar, yet opposite. Seriously, if anyone should be considered to have paid, it's you.
> 
> Cheers, -- N



Heh, yeah next time I make a donation, I'll totally try and negotiate a life-long supporter status.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 16, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I have no idea why some people have the bar and some don't.  Some kind of glitch.




You know what it means if there is a glitch in the matrix

...gotta go now, Agents are coming


----------



## Mark (Jun 17, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> You know what it means if there is a glitch in the matrix
> 
> ...gotta go now, Agents are coming






Neo is _bending over backwards_ to fix it . . .



. . . or maybe just dodging a bullet.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, whatever caused it, I'll bet it's not a terrible thing for membership. 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jun 19, 2008)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Well, whatever caused it, I'll bet it's not a terrible thing for membership.
> 
> Cheers, -- N



Not really! I want one too. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 19, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> Not really! I want one too.



 Ooo, maybe it's something you can sell people!

And then sell other people the ability to block viewing them out of spite.

And then sell yet other people the ability to penetrate the block, out of even more spite.

And THEN... 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Mark (Jun 19, 2008)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Ooo, maybe it's something you can sell people!
> 
> And then sell other people the ability to block viewing them out of spite.
> 
> And then sell yet other people the ability to penetrate the block, out of even more spite.





If these can be purchased as a bundle, I will take two, please.  They're not for me.  Make it three.


----------



## Elodan (Jun 19, 2008)

Checking...no glitch for me.  I'm stuck in the Matrix.


----------

